# Iron Grip Trainer



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

has any one got or used one of these

http://www.24retail.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1105120

thinking of getting one but only have Olympic plates also it says only holds plates to around 200mm is that about 5kg in standard plates. also looks like it could hold about 5 plates max (25kg) this don't seem much when looking at the amount deadlifted for reps without any straps.

do you think it worth getting or should i try building 1 to accommodate my Olympic plates


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

I like those devices a lot but this is the Mini-Me version! The price gives it away. At most you can fit 5 x 5Kg plates on it, and 25Kg is not going to develop monster grip strength.

The real thing is like this. But you probably had something cheaper in mind. Keep looking, but I wouldnt buy that toy one.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Better off with a captains of crush and a pinch gripper imo.


----------



## treecreeper (Nov 12, 2010)

its to small and you will soon outgrow it as your grip strength can develop quite quick, the one ****** shows is much better also take a look on watsons gym equipment as they are on there also, but stronger heavy duty ones are also more £££££ but excellent tools for grip strength.


----------



## treecreeper (Nov 12, 2010)

i second that, you wouldent find better information than off the grip master himself, david horne.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Do you have a power rack? If so it wouldn't be to hard to construct something using the rack. Put the safety bars in and put a barbell across them then get two pieces of rope with handles and attach weight to the end of the rope. Or if you have lifting bands use an empty dumbell handle and wrap a band around it with the other end around a dumbell on the floor.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Just seen this which could also be used in combination with a barbell across a power rack.

http://diystrengthgear.blogspot.com/2011/06/diy-t-handle-tutorial.html


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

****** said:


> The real thing is like this. But you probably had something cheaper in mind. Keep looking, but I wouldnt buy that toy one.


hay this was the exact thing i was looking for however the price is wow £££ so i think im going 2 build my own but going 2 use this as a template.

thanks


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

why not just do the deadlift hold ??


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

uhan said:


> why not just do the deadlift hold ??


Isn't there a difference between static strength and kinetic strength. I suppose it depends what you want to get good at.


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

well i want to be able to do this






and this






well i just wont a strong grip for deadlifts and well to crush things with


----------

